# What type of cheese are u?



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just found this on the net... I came out as Parmesan... 


You are parmesan cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You are a white, crumbly cheese. You are very social and talkative. You are incredibly friendly to everyone, but also a little lazy.

I am not sure about being social and talkative, I always thought myself otherwise but parm IS indeed one of my fave cheeses...

Now it is your turn to find out...
what cheese are YOU?
http://cupped-expressions.net/cheese/quiz/


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2005)

You are feta!

You are a salty, crumbly cheese from Greece. You are overflowing with charisma. You are a confident intellectual who is very ambitious.


----------



## licia (Oct 7, 2005)

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200 degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed. [ Country: Italy || Texture: soft ] 

I suppose this is the reason My gs likes me so much. He is a real nut about mozzarella.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

*You are montery jack cheese!*




*"*_*You are a soft, buttery, easily melting cheese. You are very shy and reserved and you easily blend in. You believe in fate and magick."*
_
Wow, these tests have me pegged to a tee! First the which flag/country one and now the cheese test...Perhaps because I'm okay with being totally honest when I fill them in - despite my shyness  Thanks for this moment of fun urmaniac13!


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2005)

It says I'm Monterey jack too. Hmmmmmmm...shy?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm feta too. I just don't see myself as a confident intellectual.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 7, 2005)

You are emmental cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a sweet-smelling, light-toned cheese with large holes. You are adventurous and love challenges. You are easily exceeited and sometimes even a little mischievous.


ummmm  ....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2005)

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.



They got the soft and round part right.  Who's Art?


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2005)

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200 degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed.


----------



## licia (Oct 7, 2005)

One part of mine was right - soft and round


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2005)

mine's pretty right on except i'm not creative and i  don't like doing art


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2005)

[size=-2]*You are american cheese!*





You are a smooth, lightly colored, square-shaped cheese. You are a classic simple cheese. You are cautious and practical and very down to earth.

American Cheese is smooth, with light, yellow or orange color. The cheese is usually cut into square slices and it does not separate when melted. It has a mild taste. [ Country: United States || Texture: semi-soft ] 
[/size]


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> mine's pretty right on except i'm not creative and i  don't like doing art


 *I don't believe that for a second middie, you are always creative on DC with your tips and recipes!!! (Anyone with a passion for cooking is automatically creative!* *)*


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> *I don't believe that for a second middie, you are always creative on DC with your tips and recipes!!! (Anyone with a passion for cooking is automatically creative!* *)*



I was going to say the same thing.  Cooking is an art.


----------



## corazon (Oct 7, 2005)

You are mozzarella!










A lot of us are mozz!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 7, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> One part of mine was right - soft and round


 
At least you don't have "large holes"


----------



## funny (Oct 7, 2005)

You are american cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a smooth, lightly colored, square-shaped cheese. You are a classic simple cheese. You are cautious and practical and very down to earth.

American Cheese is smooth, with light, yellow or orange color. The cheese is usually cut into square slices and it does not separate when melted. It has a mild taste. [ Country: United States || Texture: semi-soft ]


----------



## wasabi (Oct 7, 2005)

You gotta read this. How did they know? I am a mental cheese! I really needed a laugh right now. Thanks!

You are emmental cheese!
Father 10-year-old

You are a sweet-smelling, light-toned cheese with large holes. You are adventurous and love challenges. You are easily excited and sometimes even a little mischievous.

Emmental, also called emmenthaler, cheese is produced in the central cantons of Switzerland. It is a traditional, unpasteurized, hard cheese made from cow's milk. It's hard, thin rind is covered by paper with producer's name on it. The aroma is sweet with tones of fresh-cut hay. The flavor is very fruity, not without a tone of acidity. Emmental has walnut-sized holes. It is considered to be one of the most difficult cheeses to be produced because of it's complicated hole-forming fermentation process. The cheese tastes delicious with a glass of wine, for example Jura Blanc. [ Country: Switzerland || Milk: cow milk || Texture: hard || Recommended Wine: Vin de Savoie Givry rully Mercurey ]


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 7, 2005)

You are american cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a smooth, lightly colored, square-shaped cheese. You are a classic simple cheese. You are cautious and practical and very down to earth.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Pds and Sierra, looks like were sisters, I'm american cheese too 


kadsma, who da thunk it?


----------



## middie (Oct 7, 2005)

You gotta read this. How did they know? I am a mental cheese! I really needed a laugh right now. Thanks!

You are emmental cheese


roflmao wasabi. omg that's classic !!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 7, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Well Pds and Sierra, looks like were sisters, I'm american cheese too
> 
> 
> kadsma, who da thunk it?


 
cj, welcome to the sisterhood to the American cheese. Which is kinda funny because I never eat American cheese except every once in awhile on a cheeseburger.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't eat it either SC, I don't often eat hambergers either but if I do I put swiss on it..figure that one 


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 8, 2005)

I am Chevre a french cheese. I can't work out how to copy and paste from the quiz though with my details!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 8, 2005)

I am   

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

The plastic, spun-curd buffalo milk cheese Mozzarella, originated from southern Italy. Pasteurized milk is curdled at 90 degrees F and the curd is cut. Extra time in the vat is allowed so that the curd can sink to the bottom and so that the lactic acids can soften the curd to make it easier to knead. The curd is treated with extremely hot water (200 degrees F) and is kneaded into a shiny lump. Bits of the mass are taken off cooled salted and are soon ready to be marketed. [ Country: Italy || Texture: soft ]


----------



## cara (Oct 8, 2005)

You are blue cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a soft, crumbly white blue-streaked cheese. You are very cool and mellow. You are very knowledgeable and wise and people come to you for advice and help.

Blue cheese is a white cheese with blue veins and a sometimes crumbly interior. This cheese usually has tangy, piquant, spicy and peppery flavor. Use in salad dressings with cream cheese for spreads. [Texture: hard, semi-soft ] 

I hate blue cheese.. *urgh*


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

You are american cheese!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a smooth, lightly colored, square-shaped cheese. You are a classic simple cheese. You are cautious and practical and very down to earth.

American Cheese is smooth, with light, yellow or orange color. The cheese is usually cut into square slices and it does not separate when melted. It has a mild taste. [ Country: United States || Texture: semi-soft ]


----------



## mish (Oct 8, 2005)

According to the test...Brie



You are brie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a cheese with a complex flavor. Your moods are affected by your current environments. You are sophisticated and mature but sometimes a little superstitious.

Brie is the best known French cheese and has a nickname "The Queen of Cheeses". Several hundred years ago, Brie was one of the tributes which had to be paid to the French kings. In France, Brie is very different from the cheese exported to the United States. "Real" French Brie is unstabilized and the flavor is complex when the surface turns slightly brown. When the cheese is still pure-white, it is not matured. If the cheese is cut before the maturing process is finished, it will never develop properly. Exported Brie, however, is stabilized and never matures. Stabilized Brie has a much longer shelf life and is not susceptible to bacteriological infections. Brie, one of the great dessert cheeses, comes as either a 1 or 2 kilogram wheel and is packed in a wooden box. In order to enjoy the taste fully, Brie must be served at room temperature. [ Country: France || Milk: cow milk || Texture: soft || Recommended Wine: Bourgogne ]


----------



## mish (Oct 8, 2005)

I smell a rat!


----------



## cara (Oct 8, 2005)

it rather looks like a small mouse... or it's a very big cheese...


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 9, 2005)

You are mozzarella!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a shiny, soft, round cheese. You are very imaginative and creative, but you don't like to stand out. You don't mind solitude at times and you love to do art.

Yup but doesn't the soft and round part come from loving to cook?


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> it rather looks like a small mouse... or it's a very big cheese...


 
I like BIG Cheese.  Is there any other kind?!


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Yup but doesn't the soft and round part come from loving to cook?


 
From loving to EAT! (I'm not saying you're round - - I have some cottage cheese I'd like to get rid of  )  Glad it didn't say I was lumpy


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2005)

mozz here, but I'm not really an artist.


----------

